# CM9plus Kernel from Cheekybutt on XDA gsm forum



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

Kernel is a beast!

Had some unique governors too.

Give it a try everyone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

But... We have CDMA phones not GSM.


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

miketoasty said:


> But... We have CDMA phones not GSM.


Doesn't matter. Works for both, most do. 
There's a bunch over there that work with CDMA.

It's over there because most of those guys aren't from the US.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

I've flashed several kernels from the GSM section on my LTE. Not one problem yet.

And i've been running this kernel since yesterday. Running great so far. Only lost 3% battery during over night idle on wifi. not too shabby! running pretty smooth so far too.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Link please?


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> But... We have CDMA phones not GSM.


lol...


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

BootAnimator said:


> Link please?


https://github.com/ch33kybutt/kernel_cmplus_tuna/downloads

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Running it now. Seem solid so far. I'll have to try the new governor out

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Never heard of lulzactive governor before. After doing some research its based off interactive and inspired by smartass. There is even an app to control parts of it in the market. Interesting.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Ianxcom said:


> Never heard of lulzactive governor before. After doing some research its based off interactive and inspired by smartass. There is even an app to control parts of it in the market. Interesting.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What's the app called?


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

Ianxcom said:


> Never heard of lulzactive governor before. After doing some research its based off interactive and inspired by smartass. There is even an app to control parts of it in the market. Interesting.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm running Lulz right now and have been very pleased with the results so far.

I love exotic governors!

Well done devs!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Can u give us a direct link to his thread.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> Can u give us a direct link to his thread.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Xda-nexus-Developer(non cdma)-cheekybutt

Spartan, I've seen you here forever, you can find it 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1586508


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Yea I was using this for a little and it gave me some pretty amazing battery life, it has a very cool way of customizing the features included without the need for any sort of kernel control app.


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

Gil Smash said:


> Yea I was using this for a little and it gave me some pretty amazing battery life, it has a very cool way of customizing the features included without the need for any sort of kernel control app.


Agreed, using setcpu for the first time in a while plus a little root explorer and all good

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Kaddaj (Nov 24, 2011)

Can this be used with any other ROM besides cm? I'm assuming not because of the name.


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

Kaddaj said:


> Can this be used with any other ROM besides cm? I'm assuming not because of the name.


Certainly, I'm running eclipse 1.5 right now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Kaddaj (Nov 24, 2011)

Sveke said:


> Certainly, I'm running eclipse 1.5 right now
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thank you! Gonna give it a try on Gummy.


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

Kaddaj said:


> Thank you! Gonna give it a try on Gummy.


Enjoy!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Lulzactive. Just like the governor.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Downloading now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Man. This thing is faster than those trinity kernels.

Oh, one last thing. The BLX value is set to 96 by default so your phone won't charge past that. You can change it though

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Where's the app?

After installing my colors are all off

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

Lost 12% battery overnight (8hrs). I'll take that all day. Wifi on, deep sleeping.

Had a bunch of rild wake locks, still can't figure those out, I know it's phone related but when you Google it, nothing comes up really.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

masri1987 said:


> Where's the app?
> 
> After installing my colors are all off
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


pretty sure there's no app, he uses aokp that has built in color changers.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

samsuck said:


> Man. This thing is faster than those trinity kernels.
> 
> Oh, one last thing. The BLX value is set to 96 by default so your phone won't charge past that. You can change it though
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Anyone looking to change the BLX value, you can do so for free with NSTools from the Play Store

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mobi.cyann.nstools&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsIm1vYmkuY3lhbm4ubnN0b29scyJd


----------



## itch808 (Dec 20, 2011)

this kernel is smoking!!!! excellent battery life too


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

I need exact color multiplier values and gamma values. There's too much of a pinkish hue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

masri1987 said:


> I need exact color multiplier values and gamma values. There's too much of a pinkish hue.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Over on his xda thread there's a bunch of values listed by various people, that should point you in the right direction.

It's only like 25 pages long too so it won't take you long to browse. I think I saw at least 3 different settings that were working for other people.

Mine doesn't have the pinkish hue. Odd.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Sveke said:


> Over on his xda thread there's a bunch of values listed by various people, that should point you in the right direction.
> 
> It's only like 25 pages long too so it won't take you long to browse. I think I saw at least 3 different settings that were working for other people.
> 
> ...


i'm on it yo-

yeah i reflashed glados (my main kernel that i use) and back to stock 4.0.3 kernel and to the CM9 plus kernel and same result -


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

I usually use 200,220,265 to get the trinity blueish tint. I prefer that.

Try those if you want

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Sveke said:


> I usually use 200,220,265 to get the trinity blueish tint. I prefer that.
> 
> Try those if you want
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


what are you using to change them, what rom you running im aokp


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

masri1987 said:


> what are you using to change them, what rom you running im aokp


I'm running eclipse 1.5 now. I normally use Franco kernels and use his app to change it but mine doesn't have the pinkish hue that your seeing so I haven't messed with it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

This kernel rocks. Pretty darn fast.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

I rarely comment on kernels cuz the results are almost always similar to every other kernel. but this thing is a beast! 50% brightness, 1.5 hours screen on time, 4g the hole. and im at 50% bat. I know its not the 6 day screen on time some get! =P but for me, its damn impressive

edit: oh, with it OCed to 1420 using lulzactive (even know I hate the term "lulz"}


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm at 7 hrs off charger and 1 hr screen on, 50% battery left.

OC to 1350 Lulzactive as well

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

Kernel has been updated on his xda thread.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidRC1 (Sep 14, 2011)

I've been on faux for months now and I decided to test this kernel out and wow! Fast I'm getting better benchmarks also now let's see battery life and if its good I'll be sticking with this!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Whats the Lulzactive based off of? May have to try this to be honest


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> Whats the Lulzactive based off of? May have to try this to be honest


It's a combo of interactive and smartass

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Sveke said:


> It's a combo of interactive and smartass
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Is that recommended or we all just kinda testing and hoping? haha


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

I started with interactive and found lulzactive more responsive.

So trial and error for me-_-

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

How's your battery been?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> How's your battery been?


Mine drained very fast. Had to switch.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

But it was snappy as shit!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> How's your battery been?


Mine has been steller, 11hrs on 2+ hrs screen on

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm gonna try my hand at Wheatly since Glados users always say they're getting good battery haha


----------



## DarthG (Mar 18, 2012)

Flashed from imoseys kernel 3.4.0exp1 and now screen stays stuck at boot animation. Any advice short of a full wipe since I forgot to leave a nandroid on my phone? I also flashed various other kernel's boot images (franco, imo, glados, cm9 stock kernel) thru fastboot and problem persists. Also a note that after flashing cm9 plus kernel in cwmtouch it stuck at optimizing app 134 of 206 since I wiped dalvik+cache beforehand.


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

I tried lulzactive & wheatley, and my phone was smoking fast. But they both drained battery faster than interactive or ondemand.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

DarthG said:


> Flashed from imoseys kernel 3.4.0exp1 and now screen stays stuck at boot animation. Any advice short of a full wipe since I forgot to leave a nandroid on my phone? I also flashed various other kernel's boot images (franco, imo, glados, cm9 stock kernel) thru fastboot and problem persists. Also a note that after flashing cm9 plus kernel in cwmtouch it stuck at optimizing app 134 of 206 since I wiped dalvik+cache beforehand.


Faux has a 4.0.4 reset kernel, try that.

I haven't had any of those issues.

No wipey, just flash

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

Kernel has been updated.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

My first try with this kernel was great. The 60014 build. Then I somehow soft bricked my phone. After fixing that and getting back to it. 60014 build drains faster than previous attempt. And also this new 92248 build. WTF!?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

lostnuke said:


> My first try with this kernel was great. The 60014 build. Then I somehow soft bricked my phone. After fixing that and getting back to it. 60014 build drains faster than previous attempt. And also this new 92248 build. WTF!?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Check badass battery app and see what's draining your device.

And he posted an update today, there's a newer one than the ones you're talking about.

Btw, how did you soft brick a nexus?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

I need to reinstall BBS after my SD card wipe. Soft brick. No clue really. I was in Google music. Clicked on a "learn more" link. Browser opened. Boom. Boot loop. Never could get past that. Nothing worked. Back to stock. Unrooted. And then back to liquid. Smh...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow, all this sounds awesome. I'll definitely be giving this a try!


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

So far so good for me. I just flashed the update for 05/01 and things are running great. I'm running Redemption Rom 1.3


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Just flashed on MiuiAndroid 2.4.27. Running fine thus far, going to test lulzactive governor.


----------



## ch33kybutt (Apr 3, 2012)

Actually, the name is CMPlus for Tuna, although I'm thinking of changing it. Anyway ... to all who have tried it, how do you find it? Be brutal.


----------



## cdmta (Dec 18, 2011)

Love it. It's really smooth. thanks


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

ch33kybutt said:


> Actually, the name is CMPlus for Tuna, although I'm thinking of changing it. Anyway ... to all who have tried it, how do you find it? Be brutal.


think i'd like to try your kernel again. but i'm not a huge fan of config files for the settings, i prefer an app. but if i change a variable from the config file do i have to reboot the phone for the config file to get executed or is it on the fly?


----------



## ch33kybutt (Apr 3, 2012)

Axium said:


> think i'd like to try your kernel again. but i'm not a huge fan of config files for the settings, i prefer an app. but if i change a variable from the config file do i have to reboot the phone for the config file to get executed or is it on the fly?


I prefer to focus on the meat, not the potatoes









Meant to run on boot, but you can execute it in terminal emulator like so ...
$ su
# cmplus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## zeuswsu (Jun 23, 2011)

ch33kybutt said:


> Actually, the name is CMPlus for Tuna, although I'm thinking of changing it. Anyway ... to all who have tried it, how do you find it? Be brutal.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

I really liked it except for the default color settings it came with. I wish it came with stock settings and had the option to alter it in the config file instead of the other way around. I could never get the color settings to look quite right so I switched to a kernal that had the default settings. It definitely had decent battery life and felt snappy though!


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

I was on the 2nd .30 release for a day or two, but since you want us to be rough...









Like they said above, we need to do something about those color settings. 
Screen on time wasn't as good as I'd hoped, but I got pretty good battery with the screen off.


----------



## ch33kybutt (Apr 3, 2012)

zeuswsu said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2
> 
> I really liked it except for the default color settings it came with. I wish it came with stock settings and had the option to alter it in the config file instead of the other way around. I could never get the color settings to look quite right so I switched to a kernal that had the default settings. It definitely had decent battery life and felt snappy though!


Hear you on the default colour settings. Guess I really should stop imposing my personal preferences on everyone. Next release will have ALL default settings only.


----------



## zeuswsu (Jun 23, 2011)

ch33kybutt said:


> Hear you on the default colour settings. Guess I really should stop imposing my personal preferences on everyone. Next release will have ALL default settings only.


Sweet! I'll definitely give it another go.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ch33kybutt (Apr 3, 2012)

nklenchik said:


> I was on the 2nd .30 release for a day or two, but since you want us to be rough...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easier said than done. Screen-on battery life + smooth response is a zero sum game. The power savings gained from reduced screen-on drain went to reducing latencies and improving response. CMPlus is all about achieving the best balance between these two opposing goals, without compromising on either one.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

yes the color settings +1, 
also on the latest release, lulzactive is a bit stuttery and a battery drainer. wheatley works best on latest version


----------



## ch33kybutt (Apr 3, 2012)

masri1987 said:


> yes the color settings +1,
> also on the latest release, lulzactive is a bit stuttery and a battery drainer. wheatley works best on latest version


How observant of you. Lulzactive didn't react well to the additional 200, 528 & 1072MHz frequencies. Next release will include a patch to allow Lulzactive to better handle the new non-standard MPU frequencies.


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

ch33kybutt said:


> How observant of you. Lulzactive didn't react well to the additional 200, 528 & 1072MHz frequencies. Next release will include a patch to allow Lulzactive to better handle the new non-standard MPU frequencies.


waiting for this next release with default color schemes, but getting awesome batt.life on 3.4.0exp4 also


----------



## viper8u2 (Jun 10, 2011)

ch33kybutt said:


> Easier said than done. Screen-on battery life + smooth response is a zero sum game. The power savings gained from reduced screen-on drain went to reducing latencies and improving response. CMPlus is all about achieving the best balance between these two opposing goals, without compromising on either one.


I love the color settings lol, I am probably using this kernel because of that. I think the whites pop more and I can actually read my phone better with my polarized sunglasses on


----------



## DarthG (Mar 18, 2012)

Just to be sure, cmplus kernel doesn't come with a boot.img, so I need to flash cm9 reset kernel before flashing the zip, right? as it doesn't seem to work with lean kernel's ramdisk.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

ch33kybutt said:


> How observant of you. Lulzactive didn't react well to the additional 200, 528 & 1072MHz frequencies. Next release will include a patch to allow Lulzactive to better handle the new non-standard MPU frequencies.


Lolol why thank you. It's due to my OCD.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Axium said:


> waiting for this next release with default color schemes, but getting awesome batt.life on 3.4.0exp4 also


Um. 3.4.0 is imos kernel... 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

I know. I mean it might be hard to flash something else when i'm actually satisfied with my current kernel 



masri1987 said:


> Um. 3.4.0 is imos kernel...
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

new kernel out as of yesterday, lulzactive seems still jittery


----------

